# thermostat help please



## CSTONE (Apr 10, 2012)

hi i bought 2 of these thermostats from the newcastle rep expo. my brother who is a sparkie kindly wired them up for me exactly how the manual said. everything works except there does not seem to be any power to the heat lamp when the tempreture falls below the set tempreture. does anyone else have one of these. is there any secret to grtting it to work. was yours faulty to or should i just find the bloke who sold them to me, shove them up his *** and get my money back 
any advice would help thanks


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 10, 2012)

Its wired wrong, take 4 out and wire both the blue wires into 8..
Get a new wire and wire one end to 4 and then wire the other end and the brown (live wire of the power cord) into 7.
Hope that makes sense...
Its not working because there isnt any power to the Heat source... You must supply power to the unit and the heat source.. all the thermostat does then is break the circuit..(cuts the positive supply to heat source)..

*Note any wiring should be done by a sparky


----------



## jonez (Apr 10, 2012)

Bez84 said:


> Its wired wrong, take 4 out and wire both the blue wires into 8..
> Get a new wire and wire one end to 4 and then wire the other end and the brown (live wire of the power cord) into 7.
> Hope that makes sense...
> Its not working because there isnt any power to the Heat source... You must supply power to the unit and the heat source.. all the thermostat does then is break the circuit..(cuts the positive supply to heat source)..
> ...


Not to under mind ya mate but if the brown and blue from 7,8 is goin back the ur wall outlet then its wired fine. The way u just explaind would hard wire the heat lamp.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 10, 2012)

Draw a schematic of how it's wired. Seeing the thermostat sorce is not enough. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## jonez (Apr 10, 2012)

All it is, is 240v comes in puttin power to a variable resistor (sensor) then that goes to the normally open contact at the heater so when the resistor senses temp is low it closes the normally open contact on the heater turning it on. 

Maybe just make sure u have set up the thermostat properly cause i belive wiring is fine.


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 10, 2012)

Way i described is how to wire it, this based on the several i have wired in my reptile room..
All the thermostat does is break the heating circuit...( connects and disconnects the positive circuit of the heat source)..

7 and 8 supply power to the units display... it does not in any way connect any power to 3 and 4.. hense the need to run the positive for the heat source through 3 and 4... and wireing the 2 negatives together just complete the circuit.
They work exactly the same as the old wall mounted thermostats only difference is the lcd display which is powered by 7 and 8.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 10, 2012)

Well stuff it I'm not going to help looks like you all know way to well for outside help. Your discription is crap and jones your rude. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## saximus (Apr 10, 2012)

What Bez said is right. I also have one. It doesn't supply power or ground internally it just closes a circuit. I had the same confusion you're having till I figured out how it works. The manual being in Chinglish doesn't help things either


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 10, 2012)

For those who didnt get what i ment, 3 and 4 are just the positive circuit for the heat source, all the thermostat does is switches this connection on and off.. show it to your sparky hell understand 
Of course when i wired all mine i used connectors etc instead of trying to shove 2 wires into the same tiny hole..


----------



## jonez (Apr 10, 2012)

thats a drawing i did for another forum try that. ps dont see how i was rude never ment to be just ryin to help


----------



## Robo1 (Apr 10, 2012)

It is wired incorrectly. However, both suggestions above are incorrect.

Have a look here. Terminal 2 & 4 should always be live due to an internal connection to terminal 7. What the thermostat does is connect 1 & 2 when the temperature is too high, or 3 & 4 when the temperature is too low.

What you need to do is disconnect the blue wire from terminal 4 and move it to terminal 8.

As Bez said, this should be done by a sparky.

Edit: a bunch of posts went up.

What Bez suggests should work, but the extra wire between terminal 7 & 4 shouldn't be necessary if I've understood the thermostat. Check that these two are internally hardwired with a multimeter. What Jonez has drawn is correct for the ATC-800, but for the ATC-800+ the heating and cooling terminals are the other way around.


----------



## Erebos (Apr 10, 2012)

Goodluck.


----------



## JAS101 (Apr 10, 2012)

CSTONE said:


> hi i bought 2 of these thermostats from the newcastle rep expo. my brother who is a sparkie kindly wired them up for me exactly how the manual said. everything works except there does not seem to be any power to the heat lamp when the tempreture falls below the set tempreture. does anyone else have one of these. is there any secret to grtting it to work. was yours faulty to or should i just find the bloke who sold them to me, shove them up his *** and get my money back
> any advice would help thanks


sounds like your brother needs to wire them right


----------



## jonez (Apr 10, 2012)

Ye thats my bad there back wards i just did it real quick and i think that was for the other model but will still work if switched


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 10, 2012)

Reason theres a wire between 7 and 4 is because there are no internal connections, no matter what the crap instructions claim... But maybe they upgraded since ive brought them so your free to see what happens.
And i dont see moving the negative wire from 4 and shoving it into 7 with the postive power wire a good idea..
Im just saying what works as ive wired a few and saximus has one with same wiring setup..
Personally i go with what has worked for people who have actually wired this model thermostat 
Hope that helps.


----------



## saximus (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah unless they've changed it in different models there's no internal connection to the relay terminals at all. It sucks because they're cheap as but you pretty much have to do something illegal to wire them


----------



## Robo1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Bez84 said:


> Reason theres a wire between 7 and 4 is because there are no internal connections, no matter what the crap instructions claim...
> And i dont see moving the negative wire from 4 and shoving it into 7 with the postive power wire a good idea..
> Im just saying what works as ive wired a few and saximus has one with same wiring setup..



Haha, my bad, that should read 8 (I've edited it above)! I don't have one of these so I can't check the internal connections.


----------



## jonez (Apr 10, 2012)

theres nothin illegal about connecting 2 wires under those connections. i use to be a sparky up untill last year and there is no regulations sayi u cant wires these how there drawn.


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing illegal, but due to thermostat holes being small, you cant shove two wires into the same connection so i use single screw insulated connectors... purple things in pic shows where i connect them


----------



## CSTONE (Apr 10, 2012)

*finally worked out*

thanks for all ya help guys, its resolved now after a few scary encounters.will let ya no if there are any more problems with it but so far so good


----------



## jonez (Apr 10, 2012)

good stuff mate hope it all helped


----------

